

No to Software Patents - nishantmodak
http://webshop.ffii.org/
http://petition.nosoftwarepatents.in/ - Say No To Software Patents India.
======
nishantmodak
<http://petition.nosoftwarepatents.in/> \- Center For Internet & Society -
Sign the Petition for No Software Patents.

